# clearfork



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Trying for a better one this sat this one is 30.5 they can be few and far between for me so im posting it it is a dink musky had one other rip. Perch colored Grandma gave this one up.
________
Threesome Babe


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

No muskie is sub par. They may be a dink, but never sub par.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice Fish!
I caught one a couple weeks ago on a rattle trap bass fishing.
It was probally a little smaller then that. Didnt want to keep the fish out of the water long so didnt bother measuring it.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Try rapala J-13's Orange is a good start, Firetiger, Perch .. etc.. this is a numbers bait there... also smaller bagleys ( also monster shads and ernies ) and even maybe hot n tot's.. Something about Clearfork is they love smaller baits .. even the big fish.. go bright cause it's usually muddy or stained.. but prism and naturals have worked too.... hope this helps.... good luck !. Guy
http://muskie_guy.tripod.com


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

beautiful fish, may not be a record but it makes up for it with its color


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

lol... dont it figure i bought every color of the j-13 but the orange just yesterday numbers are good but i want a hawg of a fish. Anyone of the beleif big baits=big fish or at least it will up your odds at a bigger fish and thanks for the replies guys. should be launching around this time tomorrow then :T for:B
________
Expert Insurance


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

you are right, But Clearfork has been known for the little baits even for bigger fish.. Bigger baits will work. I know guys that have caught 50 inchers at Leesville on Sissions.. and thats a Bass bait:T


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm not so much a fan of smaller baits but the orange j-13 has done good for me ... I've even won a tournament there with it


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

here's one from a few years back I got on the orange J-13 casting Boy Scout bay... not a bad fish


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

liquidsoap said:


> Nice Fish!
> I caught one a couple weeks ago on a rattle trap bass fishing.
> It was probally a little smaller then that. Didnt want to keep the fish out of the water long so didnt bother measuring it.


Lots of guys use rattletraps in the spring and do well when the fish are stubborn


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Well it took my partner all of five minutes to get this beauty on just what I was looking for but I got to net her congrats Dennis. 41.5". Estimated weight of 25 to 27 pounds.
________
SUZUKI WIKI


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

what did it bite on ? were you shallow ? ....... makes for a nice day


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

J-13 FIRETIGER 8 TO 9 FOOT OF WATER. ENDED UP LATER IN THE DAY A TRIP TO THE DAMN AND MARKED A FEW SUSPENDED FISH. WEED BEDS ARE ON THE MOVE ANOTHER WEEK OR TWO OF TROLLING THEM BEFORE CASTING. DID SEE A BASS FISHERMAN GET A NICE ONE CASTING TO THE BANK OF ONE OF THE ISLANDS AND THEN A MUSKIE TROLLER PICKED UP ONE NOT TO FAR FROM THE SAME ISLAND JUST AS THE TEMP WAS DROPPING AND WIND DIRECTION WAS CHANGEING. HOPE TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO CONVINCE THE WIFE TO LET ME GO FOR A THIRD WEEKEND IN A ROW.
________
VAPIR NO2


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Sweet. Those are some nice muskies, and that 41.5 is a beauty!

CG


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

cool, they like the J-13's at Clearfork


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

hmm any suggestions for saltfork? trolling or casting ? shallow still or starting to hang by the deep water? any partial lure or color? Dont give away to much cause i plan on winning this up coming tourney  Saltfork is where i got my first ski 3 yrs ago and its been fun ever since good luck to you this sat see ya there
________
Toyota Succeed


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Casting try Bulldawgs... Troll the usual .. Bagleys, Tuff Shad's , Ernies , Grandma's , Mordas baits, Big M... Firetiger, ya cant go wrong with also Orange.. I won't know where they are right now until I get there this weekend.. I'll start shallow and look for baitfish.. Muskies usually aren't far behind... lots of spots and ways to fish that lake...... Saltfork Rules ! ..


----------

